# E2 Visa to Texas



## SouthernComfort (Jun 12, 2012)

Greetings,

I am UK citizen and having read through visa requirements to move to the US it's looking as though the E2 is the only way possible for me. I have been visiting San Antonio in Texas for the last 12 years and absolutely love it there and would love to make the move.

Is there anyone here that has made the move on the E2 who could share some details about the process they went through? I am also looking for any reveiws or advice regarding business brokers in the San Antonio/Austin area.

Does anyone have any other advice regarding buying a business in the US? I know in the UK businesses are registered at Companies House and there are some basic background checks I can do, is there a similar register in the US or is it monitered state by state?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You have familiarized yourself with the potential pitfalls of E2?

This is a fairly good basic checklist. Buying a Business: Due Diligence Checklist - FindLaw

Businesses are registered with the Secretary of State but Texas gives very little information.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Twostep,

Thank you for the link I will go through it. Running a business I am comfortable with, but I have never tried to buy one so thats where I am trying to focus on.

I am aware of the restrictions on the E2 but unfortunately it seems to be my only option at this moment in time. I have quite a nice little nest egg built up but not quite enough to go down the EB5 route so I am looking at the E2 as an alternative and if (I know it's a BIG if ) I can make the business successful enough then to change status by investing through the EB5. If it does not work out then I am aware of the outcome.


----------

